
Ask HN: How does a non-US founder of a Delaware company get paid? - itinerix
About to incorporate a C-Corp in Delaware as a non-US citizen and not living in the US. When the company makes money, how will I, and others I work with around the world, get paid legally? How will various taxes be split between the US and people&#x27;s respective countries of residence?<p>(Again it&#x27;s a C-Corp, not an LLC which apparently would make things horribly complex for non-US persons)
======
caymanjim
I don't know the answer to this, but how/why did you decide on a Delaware-
based C-Corp without already having a plan for this? You should hire an
accountant.

~~~
mtmail
Well, OP says "About to incorporate" so I think the question is still in the
realm of exploring if C-Corp can work for them.

